
Ask HN: Any good studies of mental illness and substance abuse in homeless? - honksillet
Specifically, if possible, I&#x27;d also like the study to account for the fact that substance abuse is a DSM-V diagnosis.  IMO a good study would break out non-substance abuse mental illness from substance abuse when tallying mental illness.
======
byoung2
Try advanced searching on google:

 _substance abuse and mental illness in homeless population "doi"
after:2015-01-01_

the "doi" ensures it has an identifier you can search on [http://sci-
hub.tw/](http://sci-hub.tw/) to read the full article for free, and the after:
gives you articles within 5 years

~~~
severine
1st DDG result: Homelessness and severe mental illness in low- and middle-
income countries: scoping review

NCBI link:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6611071/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6611071/)

